# Ford reveals all-new s-max



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾All-new Ford S-MAX debuting at the Paris Motor Show builds on the appeal of the original sports activity vehicle with space for seven to travel in style, and the agility and driving pleasure of a smaller car
◾All-new S-MAX debuts Ford Adaptive Steering in Europe, and offers a 1.5-litre EcoBoost petrol and revised 2.0-litre TDCi diesel engines to deliver improved CO2 and class-leading driving dynamics
◾Ford Dynamic LED Headlamps with Glare-Free Highbeam are made available for the first time; Pre-Collision Assist technology is first in segment
◾All-new S-MAX offers 32 seating and loadspace combinations, and segment-first Easy-Fold second and third row seats
◾Segment-first front Ford Multi-Contour Seats and dedicated rear climate system
◾ Further convenience features include SYNC 2 voice-control connectivity system, Hands-Free Tailgate, and best-in-class stowage


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL "Sports Activity Vehicle"....more like "life is over as I have too many kids vehicle:  :lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

It looks nice,. The S-Max always does, but they have always been sooooo expensive!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks ok but I think Ford are going down the same path as VW by making the front of all the cars look the same.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> LOL "Sports Activity Vehicle"....more like "life is over as I have too many kids vehicle:  :lol:


:lol: could not agree more :lol:

I would rather walk than ever buy a people carrier.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've just ordered the existing smax & I'm sure my life isn't over other than I'm married with 4 kids ................. Ok on second thoughts


----------



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

Not a fan of Ford designs at all these days. Like has been said, they all look identical.


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Interesting, I wonder if they will do it in the super high spec "Vignale" trim like they are doing for the Mondeo?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Ooooooh. It looks like the old S Max !


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks more like the Bmax than the current Smax. 

In fact it looks nothing like an Smax.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

With an Aston Martin type grille. Its hardly head turning is it. Does a job i guess.


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> With an Aston Martin type grille.


Totally agree with you!! This new design doesn't inspire me a bit..

It seem very dull.. I like the old one.. they look aggressive and fun to drive!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Interior looks better


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

It is just me or are these new minimalist dash layouts horrible? Where are all the buttons and knobs and dials and gizmo majigs


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

About time they replaced the S-Max. Whilst I'd NEVER entertain owning an MPV, this does look quite smart and compared to its rivals - a lot nicer. I am no Ford fan however, but this is a neat design.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

hoikey said:


> It is just me or are these new minimalist dash layouts horrible? Where are all the buttons and knobs and dials and gizmo majigs


I expect the screen is a touchscreen. I like the dash uncluttered


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> LOL "Sports Activity Vehicle"....more like "life is over as I have too many kids vehicle:  :lol:


Really?

I guess you've covered over 100k in one then? Thought not


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Smax is very nice to drive,i dont like the new designs either.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought one new when they first came out and loved it. the downside was the fuel consumption, itvwas low to mid 30 at best


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

Great, another damn baby bus to clog up the school run, along with all the 4x4s that never get their wheels muddy.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

You could get one with the 2.5t engine from the focus st in it. There was a guy on the focus ST forum that had an s-max and was aiming for 350bhp with his mods.

Quite a quick baby bus !


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

I expect this will be very popular. A few years ago they couldn't build the engines fast enough to keep up with the body production line


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

The current s max titanium looks great. especially on the inside. Not sure if I like this new one. Altho I hated the look of the new focus at first but I think its on of the best looking everyday cars on the road, apart from the rs version.


----------

